# locust burl??



## rtriplett (May 22, 2013)

A friend in Modesto, Ca told me he has the chance to buy some Locust Burl. He wanted to know if I had seen or worked any. Does anyone here have any working knowledge of Locust burl?


----------



## Molokai (May 22, 2013)

I have some black locust burl and its beautiful wood that dries easily.


----------

